# ginger Tea is helping me



## money_cure (Apr 14, 2016)

I make tea 😏 .. boil water first then add crush ginger first then add it .. then little tea 1 tea spoon+ 3 Cardamom .done..wait give a good boil and then filter in a cup ( I am poor so I use steel glass half filled).. and then add raw honey 🍯.... Done ... Drink it wait for 15 min.. gas is gone.... For 4 to 5 hrs....enjoy guys... I call it's "Anish tea".. c u pal


----------

